
My boyfriend disclosed that he does not believe women should be allowed to vote - smacktoward
https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/cb9wkl/my_25_f_boyfriend_24_m_of_5_years_just_disclosed/
======
dang
This is way off topic for HN. Please don't post like this here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

